# Looking for a delay pedal with tap tempo



## joeljja (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey guys I am looking for a good delay pedal that has tap tempo. Anyone have one for sale? What are my best options?


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

There are many delays with tap. 
Boss DD-5, -7
DL4
Eventide timefactor
replica
To start...

It really depends what exactly your looking for and how much money you want to spend. 

I bought a Boss DD-7 for my tap delay and it definitely does the trick.


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

If you can believe it the Behringer DD400 (I know they don't have the greatest reputation) is a great delay pedal. it's not as durable as other boxes, but it is suprisingly durable.

And even though it's not advertised on their site, it does do tap tempo.
Just throwing a cheap option out there. The DD400 is the only behringer pedal I have, and I really like it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There is tap tempo and tap tempo. The implementation of TT varies from pedal to pedal, with some providing more options for tapping out short delays that are shorter than your foot could tap out. I would recommend thiking about what delay ranges are typically of most use to you, and then looking at the tap tempo options that might let you use those delay times productively.


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

This topic of delay pedals is subject to opinion obviously but if I were to recommend one delay pedal over the rest...and not just because I own one but because I have played them all excluding the Timefactor.

Grab the Empress Superdelay, the Vintage Modified on proguitarshop.com is the better one of the two but even the stock SD is unbelievable. Incredible features and the only delay you will ever want to own.

I have a EH Memory Man which I love but I am hard pressed to pick out the differences between the two. As a result I sold it over the weekend and my SD is my main delay now.

$449 is an expensive investment however so it all depends on you budget. There is someone on this site that is selling his SD however and recommend you jump on it. You will save some bucks!


----------



## joeljja (Nov 23, 2009)

thehoj said:


> If you can believe it the Behringer DD400 (I know they don't have the greatest reputation) is a great delay pedal. it's not as durable as other boxes, but it is suprisingly durable.
> 
> And even though it's not advertised on their site, it does do tap tempo.
> Just throwing a cheap option out there. The DD400 is the only behringer pedal I have, and I really like it.


have you tried other delay pedals with tap tempo? how does the behringer compare with them? I have there compressor but it sucks because of a slight humming so I am looking to get a different one


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

I have not used any other delay pedals at all.. So I can't compare. I'll be honest the tap tempo isn't the MOST convenient to use. You hold the pedal down for a second and then you can tap in your tempo. It does work though, and I've gotten used to it.

The pedal doesn't seem to alter my tone at all. It seems to have a very clean reproduction of sound. I did notice though that I had a very slight bit of a hiss noise (pretty much have to put your ear up to the speaker) when I have the pedal on and not playing anything. It's very slight, but is there. When the pedal is not engaged I don't get that hiss noise. This could be due to the power supply I'm using too. I haven't tried using it with a battery.



joeljja said:


> have you tried other delay pedals with tap tempo? how does the behringer compare with them? I have there compressor but it sucks because of a slight humming so I am looking to get a different one


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Behringer EM600 ( http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/EM600.aspx ) is a clone of the Line 6 Echo Park, in a MUCH lighter chassis. The Echo Park uses a dual light/heavy switch system under the same treadle to achieve tap tempo. You can tap lightly any time you want, and a heavy step and click does bypass/effect switching. The Behringer does not use a dual switch system, but rather requires you to hold the switch for a while to chnage from normal to tap tempo mode. A P.I.T.A. as far as I'm concerned, though I guess that's what you get for some $70 less than the Line 6 version.

The Echo Park is a nice pedal. Not the be-all and end-all, but a nice pedal with some decent sounds and features.


----------



## neu18 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd go with the TC Nova Delay. Affordable & versatile & you don't have to wait a second before tapping in. 9 Presets too, ability to run in stereo you can't go wrong.


----------



## bass205 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd get a Stereo Memory Man with hazarai, because it has many options in it (modulation, reverb etc.) including tap tempo, and it has a 30sec looper as well. Also unlike many other boss style pedals, there is a seperate tap tempo switch. Which is handy in a live situation.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

bass205 said:


> I'd get a Stereo Memory Man with hazarai, because it has many options in it (modulation, reverb etc.) including tap tempo, and it has a 30sec looper as well. Also unlike many other boss style pedals, there is a seperate tap tempo switch. Which is handy in a live situation.


I too love the SMMH and would recommend it.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

bass205 said:


> I'd get a Stereo Memory Man with hazarai, because it has many options in it (modulation, reverb etc.) including tap tempo, and it has a 30sec looper as well. Also unlike many other boss style pedals, there is a seperate tap tempo switch. Which is handy in a live situation.


I actually find there's too many options on mine, stuff I just never end up using.

The new Deluxe Memory Boy seems REALLY interesting... Analog with tap tempo at a reasonable price? My Hazaraî is probably going up for sale....


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Don't forget the DD-20. Awesome delay with tap tempo and looper.


----------



## bass205 (Nov 24, 2009)

Were We Brave? said:


> I actually find there's too many options on mine, stuff I just never end up using.
> 
> The new Deluxe Memory Boy seems REALLY interesting... Analog with tap tempo at a reasonable price? My Hazaraî is probably going up for sale....


I agree. After listening to more samples of the SMMWH and the memory boy, I've chose the new deluxe memory boy. Since it should sound like the memory boy. (Analog, Tap tempo, modulation, effects loop, etc.) Also I don't think the lo pass option on the filter of the SMMWH would sound very good on bass.

BTW is the gain knob on the DMB like the level knob on the DMM?


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

If I wanted Tap Tempo, I'd go for the TC Nova Delay right away, the sound of that thing is unbeatable, crystal clear.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

markxander said:


> If I wanted Tap Tempo, I'd go for the TC Nova Delay right away, the sound of that thing is unbeatable, crystal clear.


It does sound great, but not everyone is looking for crystal clear...


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Were We Brave? said:


> I actually find there's too many options on mine, stuff I just never end up using.
> 
> The new Deluxe Memory Boy seems REALLY interesting... Analog with tap tempo at a reasonable price? My Hazaraî is probably going up for sale....


I would agree with this, and I actually just looked up a clear picture of the Deluxe Memory Boy right now and it looks AMAZING. I'll probably make the switch at some point too.


----------



## ZenJenga (Nov 19, 2009)

mem man with hazarai by EHX is a good one. Nice looper and really really good reverse delay as well.

the new memory boy deluxe will have a tap tempo, plus improvements on the OG mem boy.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like the Deluxe Memory Boy will be a little cheaper than the Deluxe Memory Man

It's 180$ US on the WMS site.

http://www.worldmusicsupply.com/Electro-Harmonix-Deluxe-Memory-Boy.html


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

If you're looking for the ultimate in tap tempo delays I would check out the Diamond Memory Lane 2. All analog and has a bunch of useful features. Sounds like a million bucks! Too bad they cost almost as much!


----------



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

markxander said:


> If I wanted Tap Tempo, I'd go for the TC Nova Delay right away, the sound of that thing is unbeatable, crystal clear.


I just traded my Nova Delay in for a variety of reasons. I'm used to analog delays as I have an old Ibanez rackmount unit - a UE-405 - and a Deluxe Memory Man. The only digital delay I have is a 1986 Boss DD-3 and its not crystal clear. The Nova Delay was way too clear for me, and I found it to be overly complicated. There's a stripped down version of it out now but I would recommend trying the new Space Echo - its very cool.


----------

